# Alpine RTDA



## Rob Fisher (27/3/17)

I just realised we don't have a thread dedicated to RDTA's (or I'm going blind) so because it has a tank I'll just put it in the RTA thread.

After great sucess with the Avocado and NarTa I thought I would try the Alpine from Synthetic Cloud.

The build quality is top notch... if you open the top airflow and the bottom airflow you have airflow for days but the flavour is muted... close the top airflow and we are in business.

I had forgotten how much I hate dual coils with a 2 post system. I buggered up two of my precious Coil Company 3mm claptons so decided to build 24g Ni80 8 wrap coils... Resistance came out at 0.27Ω and firing at 40 watts. 45 watts was too warm for me.

The flavour is OK but I think I need to do a rebuild again... I do like the airflow from the bottom air flow system... filling the tank is really easy with the unique centre hole... I really don't like the drip tip and which I could change it for one of mine... the tank does get pretty hot... opening up the top air flow turn the Alpine into a cloud blower...

Just started with it and will make a judgement call later after using it for a while.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (27/3/17)

Almost got one the other day - but yeah, let us know how you go after some testing Rob!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

